# Alcance de teléfonos de 900Mhz y 5.8Ghz



## kanaki (Oct 28, 2005)

Hola me encuentro trabajando en una empresa dedicada a ventas de equipos electrónicos y me han venido con una duda que me ah mariado...

Un cliente dice que con el teléfono de 900MHz Panasonic 
tiene mayor alcance (exactamente desde su dpto. hasta su terraza)
que uno de 5.8Ghz que compro hace poco tiempo.. y este quiere cambiarlo por que el de 5.8GHz no llega a la terraza...

que explicación técnica me podrían dar..

Yo tenia comprendido que mientras mas alta la frecuencia ...el alcance se extendía.. y se eliminan interferencias por ser una señal menos usada..

Bueno esa es mi duda... sl2


----------



## jollomar (Dic 24, 2005)

Hola kanaki,

Normalmente a más alta frecuencia existe más atenuacion de la señal en el aire. Tambien conforme aumentamos la frecuencia los objetos empiezan cada vez más a bloquear la señal. Por eso con el teléfono a 900MHz tienes mas alcance que con el de 5,8GHz. Este ultimo, dentro de una vivienda, sufre más atenuaciones por todas partes, reflexiones, etc.

Un saludo


----------



## JT_k (Ene 19, 2006)

Hola:

Lo que sucede es que a menor frecuencia las longitudes de onda de la señal son más largas y la facilidad de "rodear" los objetos es mucho mejor, es por esta razón que se dice que hay ondas que doblan las esquinas.

Por ejemplo, la voz es de muy baja frecuencia, si alguien se para atrás de una puerta y grita, tú aún oyes porque la voz puede acomodarse a las rugosidades de las superficies.

Por otra lado, la luz es una onda de muy alta frecuencia y viaja en línea recta, si alguien viene por el otro lado de la pared tú no verás la imagen porque la onda no puede "doblar la esquina".

Como se decía más arriba, a mayor frecuencia la señal se atenúa más rápidamente y la forma de captar la señal es con "línea de vista", es decir, debemos estar apuntando la señal para capturarla.

Ahora bien, ¿porque se utilizan entonces frecuencias altas en lugar de frecuencias bajas?. Lo que sucede es que la gama de frecuencias utilizables para las telecomunicaciones es bastante limitado. Las frecuencias bajas están usadas por los radioaficionados y transmitir por esta frecuencia se corre el riesgo de interferencia. Lo que queda son las frecuencias altas y éstas se rigen por ley para ser repartidas a las operadoras telefónicas que ofrecen servicios vías radio (celulares, Internet Will, entre otros).

Espero que sea clara la respuesta.

Saludos:  JT_k


----------



## guimar (Ene 19, 2006)

Hola.
Añadiendo a lo anteriormente dicho por los compañeros y modificando cosas.
La alta frecuencia se utiliza porque a menor frecuencia la longitud de onda es mayor y por lo tanto las antenas de emision aumentan. imaginate un movil trabajando a 50KHz, necesitaria una antena de 6Km. Mientras que trabajando a 900MHz solo necesitariamos 30cm.
tambien se utiliza la alta frecuencia porque necesitamos menos energía para transmitir la señal que a baja frecuencia.
Lo que no hemos considerado es que tal vez(que es lo mas seguro) modulen de forma diferente. El tipo de modulacion influye en que se pueda atenuar o distorsionar más o menos la señal.

Saludo


----------

